# Reasons to be Cheerful



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2016)

Lot of angst and anger going about at the moment so a simple thread, reasons to be cheerful

To start it off, 3-0 whitewash of Australia on their home turf in the rugby. Massive grin for that this morning


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2016)

My last day in work is next friday, then retirement &#128515;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 25, 2016)

Just about to head off to join the county team for the east of Scotland jamboree. Four days of quality (hopefully) scratch team golf! Looking forward to it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Off to Forrest pines tomorrow to sort out some whippersnappers :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2016)

Taking the 5 min walk down to the Brewdog brewery for a pie and a pint.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2016)

Fragger put to the sword Big Time yesterday&#128514;&#128514;
HID still away and 6 games of footy to watch


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 25, 2016)

Cashed in some Euros I had stuck in a drawer for some time. Excellent rate.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 25, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Lot of angst and anger going about at the moment so a simple thread, reasons to be cheerful

To start it off, 3-0 whitewash of Australia on their home turf in the rugby. Massive grin for that this morning
		
Click to expand...

Don't get this - sure they are just meaningless 'friendlies' and not proper matches?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			Don't get this - sure they are just meaningless 'friendlies' and not proper matches?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, no such thing as meaningless friendlies. Rugby is more like cricket in that every match has meaning and not like football where only qualifying matches and tournament games matter. Every rugby international is played full out


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Nope, no such thing as meaningless friendlies. Rugby is more like cricket in that every match has meaning and not like football where only qualifying matches and tournament games matter. Every rugby international is played full out
		
Click to expand...

Especially against "Them!"


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Off to Forrest pines tomorrow to sort out some whippersnappers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Your gonna have your hands full


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Your gonna have your hands full 

Click to expand...

Yes with a large glass of brandy in one hand and a large cigar in the other , celebrating :whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			My last day in work is next friday, then retirement &#62979;
		
Click to expand...


Lazy bleeder.  Welcome to the club :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Lazy bleeder.  Welcome to the club :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tashyboy :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2016)

Booked Madness tickets


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2016)

Sat having a San Miguel in Lanzarote waiting for the Mrs to get ready.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

All ready to travel to Forest Pines to meet up with the mature adults and the juvenile delinquents - bring it on!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2016)

Dreaming that at 7pm tomorrow evening I have won the Silver Frigate - which would be a huge miracle given I am 10hcap and playing rubbish, and so have had to have my arm twisted to fill the last spot.  Ah well.  Winning's a nice thought.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2016)

England win rugby under 20 world cup, more rugby joy


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dreaming that at 7pm tomorrow evening I have won the Silver Frigate - which would be a huge miracle given I am 10hcap and playing rubbish, and so have had to have my arm twisted to fill the last spot.  Ah well.  Winning's a nice thought.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 25, 2016)

Bought my daughter her first real golf club today and took her to the range. A kids 7 iron, she's getting the ball in the air and striping them a sweet 5 yards. At not-quite-4 years old it's got me welled up with pride.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			My last day in work is next friday, then retirement &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate, its the right decision,hope you both make the most of it.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good luck mate, its the right decision,hope you both make the most of it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete, much appreciatted, hoping to spend many hours/days working on a flop shot for those areas were it's not needed :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers Pete, much appreciatted, hoping to spend many hours/days working on a flop shot for those areas were it's not needed :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Its ok mate, you have being a flop off to a tee.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			My last day in work is next friday, then retirement &#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...


Was meant to be calling it a day myself at the end of July...
But have allowed myself to be persuaded to stay another year...
Business is relocating and my expertise is required apparently...

Hope it all pans out well for you...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2016)

Cat snoring next to me while I swig my wine, it's the little things.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Was meant to be calling it a day myself at the end of July...
But have allowed myself to be persuaded to stay another year...
Business is relocating and my expertise is required apparently...

Hope it all pans out well for you...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2016)

Woke up this morning, stretched out and didn't bang my elbows against wood. I'm ecstatic.

Every day is a nice day but some are nicer than others.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 26, 2016)

Half day tomorrow and playing Maxstoke Park in a charity event.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 26, 2016)

41yo and still managed it twice in under an hour this morning. #lifeintheolddogyet


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2016)

Last full day in Italy and still Scorcio &#128526;


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 27, 2016)

60 days until I jet off to Florida


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			60 days until I jet off to Florida 

Click to expand...

64 days till I jet off to Portugal. And probably a lot less till I jet off to Spain...


----------



## Slab (Jun 27, 2016)

These:


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2016)

My neighbour and friend comes out of hospital today after having an operation for prostate cancer.
Get well soon Rod


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just donated platelets and spoke to a pal we met in Mauritius last Dec.

not looking forward to nursey ripping tape off me hairy arm in two mins.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2016)

I met the legend that is Fozzy Bear yesterday at Newby Hall nr Ripon. The original no less


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 27, 2016)

Wife just asked me if it is OK if she goes away from Friday to Sunday with her mates at the end of September.  And after a quick look in the diary I see that's Ryder Cup weekend. Of course you can love, I'm generous like that.

So once I've told my daughter she can stay on the tablet all weekend, I'll have the TV to myself. Sweet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dreaming that at 7pm tomorrow evening I have won the Silver Frigate - which would be a huge miracle given I am 10hcap and playing rubbish, and so have had to have my arm twisted to fill the last spot.  Ah well.  Winning's a nice thought.
		
Click to expand...

Well I didn't win - but I did come 8th out of 54 over 36holes 

And though I didn't play great, I kept going and played to my handicap both rounds.

So indeed - I have a reason to be cheerful.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Our golf course hosted a ICELAND society golf day last week for dementia last week &#128563; Honest


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Our golf course hosted a ICELAND society golf day last week for dementia last week &#128563; Honest
		
Click to expand...

I completely forgot about that.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2016)

Next helicopter is mine &#128512;Home tomorrow all going well &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just about to head off to join the county team for the east of Scotland jamboree. Four days of quality (hopefully) scratch team golf! Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

And we won! :whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			And we won! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Karen, How did you do ?

You will not be meeting Ayrshire in the finals.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 29, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Next helicopter is mine &#62976;Home tomorrow all going well &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get off ok. We've got guys on a couple of vessels up near the Shetlands that couldn't get off yesterday due to bad weather


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 29, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done Karen, How did you do ?

You will not be meeting Ayrshire in the finals.

Click to expand...

I had 100% record, played 2 won 2.

Yeah I saw that! I think it's us, Dumfriesshire, Aberdeenshire and dunbartonshire and argyle in the finals. Hope to keep my place in the team for that!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I had 100% record, played 2 won 2.

Yeah I saw that! I think it's us, Dumfriesshire, Aberdeenshire and dunbartonshire and argyle in the finals. Hope to keep my place in the team for that!
		
Click to expand...

Superb..well done
Debs did OK won 3 out of 5 which pleased her as she was playing rubbish going into the event.
D&A played well, I think they have a young team. Good luck in the finals
PS They can't drop you with a perfect record:lol:


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Off to Zug in Switzerland tomorrow.
5 days with our son and Pattama and two lovely grandchildren. 
Grace is 6 and Paul 4, really excited.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 29, 2016)

Prize day at primary school and my grandson was hoping for 'the best footballer' cup. We thought it would be a close call between two good little boy players.
You should have seen his face when he won the Maths cup [total surprise] and a girlie won the football cup.[good political move by the teachers].


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 29, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Superb..well done
Debs did OK won 3 out of 5 which pleased her as she was playing rubbish going into the event.
D&A played well, I think they have a young team. Good luck in the finals
PS They can't drop you with a perfect record:lol:
		
Click to expand...

That's good going, hard not to lose a match or two if you're playing that many times. No easy games at this level.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 29, 2016)

I played a round of golf with no 'unmentionables' early days, but first time since Carnoustie I've come off a golf course smiling


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy days Simon, hopefully you have turned the corner  :thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 29, 2016)

57 days until Florida...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 29, 2016)

my new Yonex clubs turned up yesterday


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 29, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			my new Yonex clubs turned up yesterday
		
Click to expand...

No they didn't.......unless we see pictures


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 29, 2016)

drive4show said:



			No they didn't.......unless we see pictures  

Click to expand...

i cant put my new babies on show on here ,i wouldnt be able to keep up with the fan mail they would get.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 29, 2016)

Winning a day out at The Open.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I had 100% record, played 2 won 2.

Yeah I saw that! I think it's us, Dumfriesshire, Aberdeenshire and dunbartonshire and argyle in the finals. Hope to keep my place in the team for that!
		
Click to expand...

Very well done Karen!




Paperboy said:



			I played a round of golf with no 'unmentionables' early days, but first time since Carnoustie I've come off a golf course smiling 

Click to expand...

I'm really pleased for you Simon, and it's a testament to your integrity!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 1, 2016)

Friday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2016)

This week we celebrated our 25th Wedding anniversary and our daughter learned she had got a 2:1 in Sociology from Manc Uni.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 1, 2016)

Twenty to one in the morning and it's still 25c


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2016)

My boy is loving his mornings at playgroup.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 2, 2016)

My wife is happy with her birthday present and birthday...


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sun is shining. Get to play golf tonight. The missus got through her first year of uni.

Florida in 53 days :thup:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2016)

Queuing for the tip yesterday with two lanes, one long queue for general rubbish and a shorter one for garden stuff.   Nob in a 4x4 comes up the shorter line and yep, you guessed it, tries to push in at the front.  Couple of cars do their best to stop him only for three of the site staff to come over, stop him pushing in and make him drive back out to the main road and start all over again.   Great cheering from everyone present and lots of compliments for the staff when we all get our turn to empty our rubbish.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 7, 2016)

Just boxed off a major deal at work.
It's Friday tomorrow and I have a half day - off to Manchester for a few ales and watch a band!
Presidents Day comp on Saturday.

50 days until Florida :cheers:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2016)

The garden is looking worthy of the efforts I put in, earlier in the year...


And, after initial chat with new boss [to be] it sounds like he's not too happy with arrangements I made with previous boss regarding a four day week for me... So, I might be calling it a day after all this year...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2016)

Off to the Gee gees tonight! Hopefully coming back with pockets full of cash!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Off to the Gee gees tonight! Hopefully coming back with pockets full of cash!
		
Click to expand...

Yer godda pick a pocket or two Lad........&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 7, 2016)

New mountain bike to replace old faithful that was nicked. Nice to ride a bike without a buckled wheel.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 7, 2016)

Sitting I post op recovery.
So far as I can see there are still 2 arms and a couple of legs hanging around. 
How long before I can have a glass of wine? &#128567;


----------



## vkurup (Jul 7, 2016)

Started on a new job... Except for the daily worry about the impact of the referendum and the constant reassurance to staff.. Can't complain..


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Started on a new job... Except for the daily worry about the impact of the referendum and the constant reassurance to staff.. Can't complain..
		
Click to expand...

geez its a cheerful thread, some people just cant help themselves


----------



## vkurup (Jul 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			geez its a cheerful thread, some people just cant help themselves
		
Click to expand...

Which bit of the 'can't complain' is not cheerful..


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Which bit of the 'can't complain' is not cheerful..
		
Click to expand...

the sentence before it which is clearly complaining obviously


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			Sitting I post op recovery.
So far as I can see there are still 2 arms and a couple of legs hanging around. 
How long before I can have a glass of wine? &#128567;
		
Click to expand...

Hope it went well and there are hot and cold running nurses attending to your every whim


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2016)

Finish work at 12:00,straight to the course for 18 holes.few beers & then out for a meal with the Mrs & Son. 

Happy days &#127866;


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope it went well and there are hot and cold running nurses attending to your every whim
		
Click to expand...

No nurses ..(Boooo)
BUT
I'm  still in bed at 8.30 am and have the whole of today to myself (Yay)
Only 5 hours before alcohol is allowed.
&#128523;&#128523;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2016)

Hearts and Aberdeen still in European football.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 8, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts and Aberdeen still in European football.
		
Click to expand...

And they say miracles don't happen!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			And they say miracles don't happen! 

Click to expand...

Hearts next playing the Malteeser team that nearly beat West Ham last year. Hope they are up for that one.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh god another thread about the Scots banging on about being in Europe ......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 8, 2016)

Seeing Piccadilly, Fanny sniffin' Willie, Being rather silly and porridge oats


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 8, 2016)

I flipping love my tourstage x blades. They are stunning to look at, and feel fantastic. I need to get them loft and lied, so that hopefully they go in the right direction, but wow, what a set of Golf clubs.  Even the 3 iron,  which scares the heck out of me.


----------



## Crow (Jul 8, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I flipping love my tourstage x blades. They are stunning to look at, and feel fantastic. I need to get them loft and lied, so that hopefully they go in the right direction, but wow, what a set of Golf clubs.  Even the 3 iron,  which scares the heck out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Great buy, not jealous at all.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 8, 2016)

Crow said:



			Great buy, not jealous at all.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly not! They are beautiful though! They weren't supposed to be my main golf clubs. A bit of a Friday afternoon special,  but from what I have seen today,  they are going straight in the bag.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2016)

Though I live a relatively short journey from central London I am still only a step away from the countryside... Have been sitting outside polishing off a bottle of good Rioja listening to the local owls in full flow.. Life can be so good at times...


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm playing my first round of golf since the 1st May. It will be my 1st round at my new club, Murcar, and my 1st round with my Mizuno MP4's.

I feel like it's Christmas!


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I'm playing my first round of golf since the 1st May. It will be my 1st round at my new club, Murcar, and my 1st round with my Mizuno MP4's.

I feel like it's Christmas!
		
Click to expand...

 Have a good one Brian. Don't blame me if you hate the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2016)

Niece and two nephews over from San Diego for first time in three years. I'm knackered after an afternoon amusing them


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 11, 2016)

The wonderful (for now) Mrs Knackered has just booked a holiday for two to Tobago.

This means one of two things:
a) She's treating me to the holiday of a lifetime
or
b) She's running off with a fancy man and I'll be shot of her at last.

Either way a winner

:cheers:


----------



## Carpen (Jul 11, 2016)

I've found my reason to be cheerful - it's my dog welcoming me after work )


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 11, 2016)

my son announcing his engagement to his now fiance over the weekend .
 [i tried to warn him off honest]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2016)

Lovely evening out with my wife having a laugh and a few drinks putting the world to rights


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 12, 2016)

First day since Thursday that i've not thrown up/had the runs (sorry to be graphic)

Also, 45 days till Florida.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Getting my handicap to its lowest ever of 2.9. Even if it was just for a few hours.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 12, 2016)

Feeding yer 9month old grand daughter 90 mls milk before you put her to bed and she drops that great big belch have in your ear ole whilst winding her.


----------



## MarioMariano (Jul 13, 2016)

playing tennis with my little niece


----------



## vkurup (Jul 13, 2016)

... Resisting the temptation to read the EU thread for 3 days..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2016)

Red Imps!

:whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting my handicap to its lowest ever of 2.9. Even if it was just for a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Steve that's very impressive:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2016)

Population of Gibralta 33,373. = 10% of Iceland.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

Going camping for 2 days and for the first time in 37 years should be a sleepless couple of nights.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Going camping for 2 days and for the first time in 37 years should be a sleepless couple of nights.
		
Click to expand...

2 sleepless nights do not sound cheerful to me!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2016)

My son, 16, is at the Open today with other juniors from his club. He has just sent the following text, "just seen John Daly hit a great shot into the 8th with a fag still in his mouth, #legend". Ha ha. Oh yes, he has some good pictures as well apparently including Speith but that is his highlight so far.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2016)

Heading off to Manchester tomorrow for my daughters graduation (I even got a new suit for the occasion - mind you existing one was rather knacked), then on Sat am heading up to Glasgow for a week - and looking forward to a knock with some forummers Sunday morning - must ask the 'big man' for some decent weather.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2016)

Seeing the staff at our club doin defib and First aid update training in the clubhouse when we had finished yesterday. Might need um one day, hopefully not.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 13, 2016)

Finished all modules (14) of my full time MBA that I threw myself into last September, leaving just my dissertation left to write this summer all the while still working, training, travelling and buying a new home (with building work starting last month!)
So glad it's nearly done, opened my eyes and it has been invaluable but roll on Sep 30th when I hand that 10,000 word big boy in!!!
Can't wait to play more golf from then on, not played half as much as I would of liked this year since having a big HC cut.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 13, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Heading off to Manchester tomorrow for my daughters graduation (I even got a new suit for the occasion - mind you existing one was rather knacked), then on Sat am heading up to Glasgow for a week - and looking forward to a knock with some forummers Sunday morning - must ask the 'big man' for some decent weather.
		
Click to expand...

The weather is sorted , bring you A game and a waterproof suit


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Finished all modules (14) of my full time MBA that I threw myself into last September, leaving just my dissertation left to write this summer all the while still working, training, travelling and buying a new home (with building work starting last month!)
So glad it's nearly done, opened my eyes and it has been invaluable but roll on Sep 30th when I hand that 10,000 word big boy in!!!
Can't wait to play more golf from then on, not played half as much as I would of liked this year since having a big HC cut.
		
Click to expand...

Tempt you with a game at Liphook before the end of the month ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes sir, thought we were doing it in August? 
Email you some dates or do we get allocated?



richart said:



			Tempt you with a game at Liphook before the end of the month ?

Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Seeing the staff at our club doin defib and First aid update training in the clubhouse when we had finished yesterday. Might need um one day, hopefully not.
		
Click to expand...

Hope not. I had to do CPR on a guy once and was thankful for the training I got at the hospital to be able to do it and help the bloke survive until the ambulance got to him and took over and got him to A&E. Wouldn't want to ever have to do it again. We have a defib at my club and all our staff are regularly trained too. Not sure how good that would be if someone keeled over on the 16th green and that takes at least 5-6 minutes in a buggy flat out.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 14, 2016)

A day off watching cricket at lovely Arundel. And the sun is threatening to shine as well. Bliss!


----------



## vkurup (Jul 14, 2016)

4 hours in the A&E with the Mrs last night.. miserable feeling in the tummy esp when they said she needs a CT scan on her head.  Glad/Relieved/cheerful that they did not find anything..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2016)

vkurup said:



			4 hours in the A&E with the Mrs last night.. miserable feeling in the tummy esp when they said she needs a CT scan on her head.  Glad/Relieved/cheerful that they did not find anything..
		
Click to expand...


  good news on the clear scan , did they actually find why she went to A&E in the first place?


----------



## vkurup (Jul 14, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			good news on the clear scan , did they actually find why she went to A&E in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortnately not.. so there is speculation on what caused it.  But the relief was the scan was clear and not neurological.   So asked her to stay off her existing hay fever medications - it seems a bit trial and error tbh


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 14, 2016)

A bag of Skittles!!

I feel a tadge hyper, and a little sick but I thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A bag of Skittles!!

I feel a tadge hyper, and a little sick but I thoroughly enjoyed them.
		
Click to expand...


There are still some, relatively simple, pleasures in life that deliver every time...

Now off to rake around the larder... Must be some of the grandchildren's treats lurking in there somewhere!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A bag of Skittles!!

I feel a tadge hyper, and a little sick but I thoroughly enjoyed them.
		
Click to expand...

You might end up with the Skits again


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2016)

Teaching the 6 year old grandaughter how to play tennis today.
She is naturally sporty and was doing pretty well.
I said, like all sports..... watching the ball was a key skill.

She stops and thinks for a moment then says.......what about rowing then.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 14, 2016)

I see a lot of happy people walking around holding their phones up at bushes...


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

4 weeks today until Florida 

& it's payday!


----------

